# Archie passed his CGC!



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

...and it was his gotcha day last week. So he went from shelter stray to good citizen in just about one year. :blush:

I've been sick, so I almost didn't go. And Archie was so wound up all night I just kept telling my husband, "He isn't going to pass, but it'll be good training experience anyway." He'd never practiced the whole thing without treats or his front-clip harness before, either. But somehow, through some combination of good luck and good will, he made it!

And he seems pretty pleased with himself, if you ask me...


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! That's a terrific way to mark your one year gotcha anniversary! Congrats!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations. and happy gotcha day - belated. great job, archie!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Archie you are AWESOME!!!! :adore: Congratulations :congrats: and Happy Gotcha Day :handkiss: you lovable hunk!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations Archie! You are a very good boy. Happy homecoming too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wonderful! Congratulations! Training a shelter dog is usually much harder than a puppy from a breeder, so I commend you on this huge accomplishment. Archie looks great with his ribbon 

And, I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Archie! I hope you both celebrated in style.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations all around. Earning a CGC sounds like a great way to celebrate gotcha day for a rescued dog. Kinda make ya wonder why the other folks gave him up!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulatins to Archie, and huge congratulations to you - a briliant achievement!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy gotcha day Archie and congrats on your CGC!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations to you both! What a nice way to commemorate Archie's gotcha day.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Lisasgirl and Archie - Huge congratulations to you both for achieving this milestone! Good boy Archie!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wonderful job!


----------



## ranniew (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats Archie!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Big, HUGE congratulations!!! * :congrats:

Well done Archie! It goes to show what a wonderful doggie owner - dog team can do. It does make one wonder why he was given up. I'm sure you're very pleased and proud. Way to go! :dancing:


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! It's nice that everyone is excited with me. :angel:

Honestly, part of the reason I chose him was because I started to get really upset that he was STILL in the shelter for as long as he was. I was surprised he was still there when we went to see him in the first place, and then when he was still there a week later I was just like "How are people this stupid??????" And then I realized I was one of those people. :laugh:

He still has impulse control issues in new situations (I think he did so well on his CGC because it was in the same room we trained for it in, so he clicked into "training mode" instead of "OMG what's that?" mode), but he gets better every day. Next up we're training for the CGCA and dipping our toes into Rally or Agility, depending on what classes we can find. I just have to get him an AKC number and make it official.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you two accomplish next!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratulations to you both! Sounds like you have a lot to look forward to now. Are y'all still in training for your 5K trail run in August?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

StormeeK said:


> Congratulations to you both! Sounds like you have a lot to look forward to now. Are y'all still in training for your 5K trail run in August?


Unfortunately that sort of fell apart thanks to some health issues I went through last month. We're getting back on track this week, but I don't know if we'll (I'll) be up for running the whole 5K by the time we get there. I might still show up and just see how we do, though.  They do include a walk option if we want to do that, which we could definitely manage.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats to Archie on the CGC!

Ari and I just did our first 5k trail run/canicross in June, and it was a blast! We did walk for part of it even though we were entered in the race as runners. I think with most races (at least the one we ran) you can choose to wait at the back while all the serious racers start off, then go after the crowd when there is more space. I was concerned about Ari getting stepped on so that's what we did. If you have a bib with a chip, your chip time will still reflect your actual time to complete the course, although your gun time will obviously be longer.

The back of the race crowd is usually really fun! There is always lots of laughing and enjoying the experience, even more so when it's a canicross with dogs!


----------

